# Zach: 9/20/2008 - 1/15/2022



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

It’s been a while since I posted here, I suppose there’s some closure in it. Zach fell asleep to eternal rest surrounded by his loving family. 

Now in the midst of grief, all of the doubts are creeping in: what could I have done differently, did I walk him enough, what about the times we were too busy to play with him, should I have waited?

I miss my dog…


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Zach, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I too am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Zach. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Zach. Most of us know how painful it is to let them go. To have a Golden live to be over 13 shows you took great care of him. Please try to think of the happy memories and not dwell on regrets.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Zack. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him. My wife and I have lost 3 over the years so we know how much it hurts. Try to focus on all the great memories you have and feel free to share photos and stories about Zack if you think that will help.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## R.M.S. (May 22, 2021)

So very sorry for the loss of your dear Zach.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mikejr said:


> .... what could I have done differently, did I walk him enough...
> I miss my dog…


My heart goes out to you, it hurts so much. Get out the photos, print them up if you don't have them in a book or framed, focus on every good memory and every good moment and hold those close. You loved him and he knew it, give yourself some grace. We all have relationships, whether it's with our best dog or the best of our people where we look back and wish we hadn't wasted moments we were given. What matters is what you choose to do with this going forward - waste it? or use it for the rest of your life to be cognizant of opportunities, never taking the best people or the best dogs for granted - embracing those moments and being aware of how special each chance is, every day. Do more and do better where you can going forward. That's how it's not wasted. Zach would never punish you for doing the best you could.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry. You gave Zach a loving home. Don’t beat yourself up for the “would of, could of, should of” stuff but remember the good times. Praying for God’s comfort for you.
Blessed are those who mourn, For they shall be comforted.
Matthew 5:4


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in all of the great memories you had with Zach. It is so hard when we lose a dog that we love so much.


----------

